# Worst Snowplower in Chicago video



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hes a idiot he was plowing in 2wd


----------



## Bones357 (Dec 28, 2010)

Someone needs to revoke his man card.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ford Drivers I tell ya bahahaha jk 

That company should be fired. Unhooking the plow would of been a good start.....


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks to me like he lost the front drive and then finished it off till it fell off.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I bet they were lot monkeys for who ever owned that lot.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

maybe the truck is 2wd? or the 4wd is broken?


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Would you like some epic with that fail? ? ? lmao. seriously, some people just shouldnt be aloud to have nice things. I mean why plow in 2x4 in that situation? obviously they werent getting very far, and if thieir 4x4 was out why not call someone else in or take it to the shop? gotta be cheaper than breaking the truck worse.


----------



## Bones357 (Dec 28, 2010)

cmo18;1252709 said:


> maybe the truck is 2wd? or the 4wd is broken?


Maybe, but then they probably should have stopped plowing. Maybe they could have driven the truck to the shop. They certainly can't do that now. They can't even tow it there! LMAO!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did they look like they had a brain between them?


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

I fail to see what the problem is. They were obviously using their tires to heat the pavement to help de-ice the lot.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Looks like 4wd went out and they dont own the truck so they just gave'er hell till the truck physically stopped working. 
Not sure how the right front wheel broke like that but looks like lack of maintenance.
No its not Ford drivers just guys who don't have a brain for plowing or how to maintain a plow truck haha.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I Hope he is billing by the Hour LMAO


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

driver has no brains! why even put a plow on a 2 wheel drive truck? 

looks like when he was hitting the piles at the start of the video he broke the tie rod then he keep driving it (with the tie road broke it would of not steed right) he bend the upper and lower A-arm. 

well that at lest what it look like happens to me

i feel bad for the gay who has to flip the repair bill if it not the drivers truck payup


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I couldnt even watch that. God how do some people make money.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

LMAO haha, that has to be a joke


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

That's awesome serves them right lol what a waste of a great salter


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

If you look close, the bed of the truck is filled with beer cans!!! When the driver opens the door it looks like a crack pipe falls out!! So you wants to bes a snow plower guy??? Sheeeeit, Hot dam!! Just can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

can we nominate the tow truck driver for worst as well. that was painful to watch.... yet quite entertaining at the same time


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

If you ask me the tow truck driver had a look at the situation, realized he was asking for trouble trying to help this guy, made a token attempt and said sorry it's too heavy and got the hell outta there!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

built ford tough lmao


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Heres your sign!!!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

TheRealBuzz;1253262 said:


> If you ask me the tow truck driver had a look at the situation, realized he was asking for trouble trying to help this guy, made a token attempt and said sorry it's too heavy and got the hell outta there!


hes a quitter. get the guys to take salt out of the back and take the plow off and away you go. not rocket science. but then again that video had smart written all over it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

even in 2wd there is NOWAY that truck shoulda be spinning like that! they had to be gunnin it the entire time intentionally!

I gotta say, thats built ford tough right there LOL


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

PlatinumService;1253341 said:


> hes a quitter. get the guys to take salt out of the back and take the plow off and away you go. not rocket science. but then again that video had smart written all over it.


I meant he didn't want to deal with the idiot not the truck. And do you really thing the idiot would have unloaded the truck if the Tow Driver told him that's what needed to happen?
It's not the tow drivers responsibility to unload it. Nor should he be expected to wait around while mr. plow tries to put half a skid of salt in the back of his Oldsmobile.:laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

You can't tell me that roll back couldn't have yanked that plow truck on it's bed as is.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

Cutter1;1253321 said:


> Heres your sign!!!


YES YES YES!!!:laughing:


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

grandview;1252708 said:


> I bet they were lot monkeys for who ever owned that lot.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up I see the connection


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

i went and looked at the video again because i thought something wasnt right. are you sure that wasnt buffalo? Grandview you never showed us this video of your first push in the new truck,


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

whats with busting the ford guys chops its not the truck its the driver they were f**ing idiots if you dont know how to plow or you dont want to do the jobthen dont take it take or tell them you cant do it, the police should of came impounded that truck and they should be on the workforce for jail baits shoveling .it dont matter ford, chevy, dodge or whatever all trucks can get the job done if you know how to do the job and how to use the equipment .


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Brandon29;1252700 said:


> Ford Drivers I tell ya bahahaha jk
> 
> That company should be fired. Unhooking the plow would of been a good start.....


Well it is not about ford or chevy, don't even start that, An Idiot is an idiot if he even was driving a hamvy.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

if i only had a 2wd i would at least have plowed the lot a few times before instead of waiting for it to be that much snow


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Plowin'...So easy a caveman can do it


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks like the front hub was ready to come off and when they were in 4wd it was making an awful noise so then they plowed in 2wd, then when they got stuck they put it in 4 and it finished it off.:laughing:


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

snobgone;1252733 said:


> I fail to see what the problem is. They were obviously using their tires to heat the pavement to help de-ice the lot.


HAHAHAHA /thread.

yeah I have no idea what the hell happened, I just noticed the video on youtube and got one hell of a laugh out of it and had to share it with the group.

My guess is he lost his 4WD, you'd have to be just plain stupid to attempt to plow that with a 2WD truck. I mean, he is stupid for still plowing after he lost his 4x4, or maybe he didn't have it engaged or something.


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

That truck could in fact be Ford tough. Its not new...those dults could have been driving it like that for 6 years.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

upon further analysis that's they way Chicago's politicians work if it doesn't fit cram it harder:laughing:


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

the tow truck driver was being lazy as i drive a rollback myself and my heaviest load was a chevy duramax ccsb with a pallet of salt and a boss v on the front and hauling it with a 2009 f650 26,000 gvwr 


so it looks to me that the plow driver should have called o'hare towing and be taken in for proper plowing lessons and told what that little lever on the floorboard or knob on the dash does


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

i think the tow truck stopped because the way the tire was and the way he had to pull the truck he would of just pulled the tire off the rest of the way.


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

balljoint fail


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Watkins;1253832 said:


> balljoint fail


or tie rod


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Ford guys... settle down! They are only joking 

Those guys are idiots though for sure. I dont know why they would even try to continue plowing after they saw the results of their work after the first few "passes".


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

Hahaahahha!


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

That to funny


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm guessing the tow truck driver stopped when the guy told him "by the way, since I left all my lots like this, I didn't get paid and I can't pay you."


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

JTVLandscaping;1255514 said:


> I'm guessing the tow truck driver stopped when the guy told him "by the way, since I left all my lots like this, I didn't get paid and I can't pay you."


:laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel sorry for the truck. 

This is why there should be a license to reproduce.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

So just to bring up an old thread. Someone just commented on there and told me that anyone who plows for real plows with a 2wd truck.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

WesternproGMC;1252877 said:


> driver has no brains! why even put a plow on a 2 wheel drive truck?


Well im sure some on here can answer, there was a post that was on a while back with people saying you dont need to plow in 4x4 lol


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

in my opinion, 4 low is only good for breaking things. 
and 99% of the time, i plow in 2 wheel with the front hubs locked. the only time i put it in 4 high is if i spin. but then again, i don't wait till there is 2 feet of snow on the ground to go out either.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Well Like they say LIFE IS TOUGH ENOUGH, BUT IT IS TOUGHER WHEN YOU ARE STUPID!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

give him a break, everyone needs to start somewhere


----------



## 100InchHammer (Aug 6, 2010)

I love it! We need more people like him plowing. That was too funny.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

buckwheat_la;1263093 said:


> give him a break, everyone needs to start somewhere


Well my mom allways told me if it walks like a duck,sounds like a duck it's probably a duck.also if the shoe fits wear it,or you made the bed hope it's comfortable. So Stupid is what stupid does!!!!


----------



## PlowzGuy (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I agree his man card needs to be revoked, but he was also driving a ford, so there is a majority of the problem.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

keep your eye's open, I can't wait for the second installment on UTube


----------

